# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  El sistema de reutilización de aguas residuales depuradas de Llerena permitirá ahorrar "100.000 m3 de agua potable"

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo esta noticia sacada de europapress.es

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*El sistema de reutilización de aguas residuales depuradas de Llerena permitirá ahorrar "100.000 m3 de agua potable"*
LLERENA (BADAJOZ), 10 May. (EUROPA PRESS) - 

   El presidente de la Diputación Provincial de Badajoz, Valentín Cortés, inauguró hoy en Llerena (Badajoz) el sistema de regeneración para la reutilización de aguas residuales depuradas que se ha instalado en la Estación Depuradora de Aguas Residuales (EDAR) de esta localidad y que permitirá ahorrar "100.000 metros cúbicos de agua potable al año que equivalen a la cantidad de llenar medio centenar de piscinas olímpicas".

   Se trata, en palabras de Cortés, de la "primera experiencia de reutilización de agua residual depurada de la Cuenca del Guadiana". 

   Valentín Cortés destacó que este sistema es "una apuesta innovadora fruto de la investigación y apuesta por las nuevas tecnologías aplicables a la gestión de los recursos ambientales". 

   Los principales beneficiarios de este sistema serán el Ayuntamiento de Llerena y otros colectivos o personas autorizadas y esta agua filtrada se destinará a baldeo de calles, sistemas contra incendios, lavado industrial de vehículos y dilución de productos fitosanitarios. Además, la reutilización del agua permitirá mejorar el estado de los acuíferos de la zona. 

   Por su parte, el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana, Eduardo Alvarado, quien también participó en la inauguración de este sistema de reutilización de agua residual depurada, destacó la colaboración entre las diferentes administraciones para poder llevar a cabo apuestas de este tipo.

   Además dijo que se puede demostrar que se tiene capacidad para pensar que estas infraestructuras son necesarias, "para construirlas y para gestionarlas de una manera innovadora, diferente" y dando "calidad" a Extremadura.

   "Además de eso, la Diputación ha conseguido poder reutilizar unas aguas consiguiendo la sostenibilidad de nuestro territorio", aseguró.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias por la información  :Smile:  :Wink: , estupenda noticia  :Smile: .

A ver si se adoptan estos sistemas en muchos lugares más, sobretodo, en zonas de gran densidad de población que por lógica, será en los lugares donde mayor ahorro se podrá realizar.

Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Pues una muy buena noticia.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Salut

Ya lo hemos dicho en otras partes del foro.

El llamar "ahorro" a la reutilización de aguas es una gran estafa a la sociedad, y un insuto a su inteligencia. A poco que se conozca el ciclo hidrológico, se sabrá que la depuración *nunca jamás supone recursos adicionales*.

Lo que realmente cuenta es la depuración (cuestión cualitativa, no cuantitativa). 

Toda el agua depurada que se "reutiliza" es, en realidad, una detracción adicional de los caudales del río / infiltraciones en acuíferos. Por lo tanto, esta "reutilización" sólo contribuye a aumentar la sobreexplotación de nuestras cuencas.

----------

